# Product Key



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Copy and paste the following into notepad, and save it as productkey.js

var WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell"); var ProductKey = WSHShell.RegRead("HKLM\\Software\\Microsoft\\Windows\\CurrentVersion\\Productkey"); WSHShell.Popup(ProductKey, 0, "Windows 98 Product CD Key", 64);


Then, go to where you saved it and double click on it.


----------



## computerwiz5 (Jun 25, 2002)

what does this do and what is it good for


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

For people who loose their Product Key and don't know where to find it in the registry this gives them an icon to click on which gives them the key. Not earth shattering I know.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Deke
May not be earth shattering but is sure a quite and easy way to help people find there product key!
Worked great for me. 
Thanks my friend!
Hey Bill here's one for your how to forum!
Dave


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Well I tried to do the product key thing and guess what? It didn't work for me. I did what you guys said. The only thing I changed was, I put it in word pad instead of note pad that I couldn't find for some reason. And I named the file for word pad productkey,js
Now what am I doing wrong?  I always have to fight with this stuff before it works for me. Good thing nobody is waiting for me to invent this stuff.

Prospect


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy prospect

Is this a typo *productkey,js*

should be *productkey.js*

dot instead of colon

buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again prospect

I just fired up my 98 machine and tried this and it does make a difference
wordpad does not work 
notepad does

buck


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok Buck, I'll find note pad and try that. I was wondering about that. 

Thanks Prospect


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Prospect--Just go to Start\Run and type in notepad.


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah thanks man. I was just thinking of trying that. Usually it's all over the place, except when ya need it. LOL


----------



## prospect (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah Buck that was it, now what do I do with it?

I just wanted to see if I could do it. Practice makes perfect. 

Yeah I know very funny.

Prospect


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy prospect

*"now what do I do with it? "*

grab a cold one sit back and think about how much fun you had 

buck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You made my day buck


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)




----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)




----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

______________________________________________
In Windows 95, you can go to:

Start->Settings->Control Panel and click
the "System" icon.

The user name and product key are displayed on
the "General" tab, along with the Windows version,
IE version, CPU manufacturer and amount of RAM
installed...

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

MacFromOK- I don't have W95 so if I'm wrong about the following I apoligize in advance.



The number displayed on the general tab of System is the Producty ID#.

You can go into regedit start\run type in regedit & ok, now when regedit opens in the left panel open local machine\software\microsoft\windows\current version, then in the right panel scroll down & you'll see product key. 

You can also do the same but when you get to the registry just click edit and type in ProductKey(no spaces).


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MacFromOK:_
> *______________________________________________
> In Windows 95, you can go to:
> 
> ...


Yea my old PC with 95a says that and the new PC with 98SE is the same but I.E. does not show up. 
I think because it was part if the 98 so it was all one install. The plus pack will show there also I think.

Some where on the old PC was a hack that I have that says how to take the from the "General" tab a logo that is there off.
I did it and put it back. It was an IBM Aptiva logo I had. I will see if I can find the hack.


----------



## Dingus (Apr 21, 2002)

Hewee, sorry to correct you, but this will not work with PC's that have OEM (other external manufacturers). However, you can use regedit and run find. I purposely have'nt said how to run regedit, 'cos if you don't know how it would be too dangerous to mess about with it.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Deke:_
> *MacFromOK- I don't have W95 so if I'm wrong about the following I apoligize in advance.
> 
> The number displayed on the general tab of System is the Producty ID#.
> *


Hey Deke,

In fact the product ID# is the first part of the number, but the registration code is the latter part. This may vary on different versions of Windows 95 though.

Sorry I'm slow responding, I forgot about this thread... 

Cheers, Mac


----------



## DebKM (Jul 19, 2002)

I tried this with a Gateway which is OEM and the CD key code came up (at least I'm assuming that was the number returned) 
That number in no way resembles the Product ID shown in the System Properties. I suppose having a gateway, I don't even need the key code since gateway machines have their own proprietary restor CD's. I was just curious. Which is probably why I crash so many machines!


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

A Product ID and a CD key code are two different things, they are not supposed to match in the newer OS's.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hey Deke I just found your script! It's great!
You mind if I ust it on my website? 

John

PS Ok, I didn't see these last two post when I posted.
Is the # the script produces the one you need to re-install?

John


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Rick has a procedure to get the OEM off your HD here http://www.rselby.com/installingwindows.htm#4
or you can right click on my computer and properties and on general tag shows the OEM
#

John


----------



## aldiboronti (Apr 18, 2002)

DebKM, I have a Compaq, which also uses its own proprietary restore CD, as Gateway. But, believe me, Windows will still demand you enter your product key. I found this out the hard way, when I had to use the Restore CD to reinstall Windows 98 after a bad crash totalled my system. I`d forgotten all about the product key and had to search all through the house for documentation, until at last I found the Introducing Windows 98 booklet with the product key on the cover.


----------



## So0o0Confuse (Jun 17, 2002)

javascript:smilie('')
confused
Just what exactly is supposed to happen when you dbl click in the file after you've saved it? ...all i got was a system slowdown and when i did a ctrl/alt/del to see what was running saw where when i dbl clicked the file it put a 'Pvbshook' in ther... and i had to end task quite a few times to get rid of it. what is Pcshook?


----------



## So0o0Confuse (Jun 17, 2002)

javascript:smilie('')
confused
Just what exactly is supposed to happen when you dbl click in the file after you've saved it? ...all i got was a system slowdown and when i did a ctrl/alt/del to see what was running saw where when i dbl clicked the file it put a 'Pvbshook' in ther... and i had to end task quite a few times to get rid of it. what is Pvbshook?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Provided that the script got copied and pasted correctly. Then saved with the .js extention is should run
quickly and look like this.










I deleted some of the info for obvious reasons.

John


----------



## Hally (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi all, now apparently that product key trick only works if you have "Windows Scripting Host" installed; Control Panel\ Add Remove\ Windows Setup Tab in the Accessories Tab! 
Here is another one I know of below <><><><> Try it

Copy & Paste everything between the lines
& Save As "Product Key ID.vbs" no "" save in your my documents or somewhere safe then simply double click & be amazed 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Option Explicitim ws, boxtitle, regkey1, cdkey, vbCR, boxtext, MyBox

vbCR = Chr(13)

Set ws = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

boxtitle = "Retrieve Windows 95/98 Product Key"

regkey1 = "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\"

cdkey = ws.RegRead(regkey1 & "ProductKey")

boxtext = "Your Windows 95/98 Product Key is: " & vbCR & vbCR

MyBox = MsgBox(boxtext & cdkey, 4160, boxtitle)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good Luck

Hally


----------



## Wishing Bubble (Feb 8, 2001)

Deke just a small question...does this trick work in WindowsXP Pro, if so what's the bit I have to cut and paste into notepad?
Ta in advance


----------



## Hally (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi wishing bubble I'm not sure about XP but *Win 95-98\SE\ME* are all sweet! copy *everything between the lines*

____________________________________________________

Option Explicitim ws, boxtitle, regkey1, cdkey, vbCR, boxtext, MyBox

vbCR = Chr(13)

Set ws = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")

boxtitle = "Retrieve Windows 95/98 Product Key"

regkey1 = "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\"

cdkey = ws.RegRead(regkey1 & "ProductKey")

boxtext = "Your Windows 95/98 Product Key is: " & vbCR & vbCR

MyBox = MsgBox(boxtext & cdkey, 4160, boxtitle)

____________________________________________________

Then Paste everything between the lines into a new notepad window 
& Save As *Product Key ID.vbs* save in "My Documents" or somewhere safe then simply double click you'll be amazed 

*Good Luck*


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

It will not work in 2K or XP.


----------



## Hally (Sep 2, 2002)

I didn't think it would work in Win-2K but a chance for XP, but NO, Oh Well. . . . but I bet you there is a Java Guru or VB Guru reading these forums that knows how to write one for Win-XP & Win-2K.

How about it Guru's

I Heard something so funny:

*~~~~~~Never play Leap-Frog with a Unicorn~~~~~~*

LOL sorry everyone I just had to share that one, I laughed so much when I heard it


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

> _Originally posted by Hally:_
> *. . . . but I bet you there is a Java Guru or VB Guru reading these forums that knows how to write one for Win-XP & Win-2K.
> *


Don't hold your breath for this one.


----------



## dbcoooper (Apr 1, 2001)

Don't want to derail this thread or detract from Deke's cool script but this sucker will fetch a lot of your license keys and does a lot of other cool stuff too.
Maybe Deke can take a look inside it and enhance his....


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Not sure what happened, but my last post didn't show.

Good suggestion dbcoooper. I run it regularily for updates etc.


John


----------



## Wishing Bubble (Feb 8, 2001)

Wow dbcooper, what a site, that program from Belarc was amazing, it's listed virtually everything on my pc. I was amazed at the information that it found. Even the updates that I'd installed over the last few months, and it's had to remember which ones you have installed....now I've got them listed.

thanks for the advice everyone! no doubt you would have come up with that one too, bassetman! lol 

Thanks and WTG!!


----------



## ken39 (Sep 14, 2002)

Woh! thanks for sharing dbcoooper !


Cheers!


----------



## computerwiz5 (Jun 25, 2002)

how about if you deleted the windows 98 2nd edition my acident on my old machine and dont have the cd key, am i stuk.

or should i call microsoft an they can pull up my cd-key or something


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The reason it wouldnt work in wordpad is becuase it was saving as a text file.
When you save it from wordpad, put quotes around the filename.


----------



## nickelodeon (Nov 29, 2002)

what does this product key do?

does that mean thsat you can get into warcraft 3 with this thing? because i lost my wc3 cd key


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

It is what you need to re-install a program from CD.


----------



## Jabba the Tu (Jan 3, 2003)

Hi Deke:
Cool, worked for me first time (which is a first;^) It gave me a Windows 98 key, but I run Windows ME. What's with dat?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Is that your key number? Maybe the title on the little window doesn't make any difference.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

It might be this line from the code that causes that.


> "Windows 98 Product CD Key", 64);


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes, it only says that because of the line in the code. Change it to Windows Me Product CD Key, and it will show that instead.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

For XP as well as other windows systems either download Aida from http://www.aida32.hu/aida32.php

which is better than belarc and gives more details aboutb your system and all your product licence keys

or just for the product keys for windows and office download keyfinder from

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/

Derek


----------



## islandnick (Dec 30, 2002)

Is it possible to rip this info from the CD, if you have either lost the product key or never had it in the first place /

Nick


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

islandnick
Product Keys are not maintained in the CD info of the install CD for OS's and I believe the same for other MS programs that require Product Key Entry. 
Here is an thread where we debated this.
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=105423&

Dave


----------



## Jabba the Tu (Jan 3, 2003)

Bingo! Changed it to Windows ME and message changed.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Did the keycode stay the same? 

John


----------



## Jabba the Tu (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, it stayed the same. Only the title of the pop up message box changed.


----------

